# How to get ALL of Makeup Kit &Collection from Eastcoast to Westcoast Safely



## MK09 (Oct 28, 2009)

If this is in the wrong section im sorry.The moderaters can move it to the correct one if ive posted it in the wrong place.

So im moving from the East Coast to the West Coast to attend MUD and i plan on staying there even after ive completed the course.My question is how do you get all your makeup and all things related from one coast to the other without everything being smashed and destroyed.I mean i cant just throw everything in a big suitcase and take it on the plain with me lol But there is noooo way im leaving my makeup behind.I was thinking of mailing it to myself,but 1.I think it would be severely expensive and 2.Most likely everything would be destroyed when it did arrive to me on the West Coast.But its really the only likely way to do it that ive come up with so far.Any suggestions or if youve been in a simiiliar situations how did you handle this situation? I dont want to sell my makeup i really really want to take it all with me.


----------



## Mac_Lust (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey! Ive delt with this exact same thing! My boyfriend and I live in AZ but he is from Chicago. We went back there to visit his family for a month. Luckily he drove and I flew so I just asked him to take my train cases with him and just took stuff i needed(or wanted) out and put them in a small makeup bag. On the way back, it was a little more difficult. I didnt really want to pay the extra baggage fee for both of my traincases so i bought another suitcase and, i stacked my traincases one on top of the other. Surprisingly nothing was damaged at all!! I would just make sure to put your stuff in ziploc bags and make sure the have a soft cushioning  around them. Like if you are going to put it in a suit case put it in the middle like between clothes or something. I recently went back to chicago but I only to like a small bag of makeup and just put two of the 12 palettes in my suit case and only one eyeshadow broke
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. So i would say just make sure things are secure so they wont giggle and cushioned by something so they wont break. I hope this helped


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 29, 2009)

I actually have a few horror stories about this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me and my husband got earlier this year, before that I was living back in California and I would fly to Hawaii every so often to visit him. Every single time I boarded a plane, I'd unpack my stuff later and something would be broke. Almost all of my blushes are pretty chipped up, they're still useable but it sucks because when I open them particles fall out and it's messy! When I finally moved out here, had I been able to afford it I would have sent my makeup in the mail, in a super padded box with bubble wrap and all that good stuff. Just be very careful because the people that work at airports don't care at all! I've literally seen them toss peoples bags around, it pisses me off.


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Oct 29, 2009)

I think shipping it to yourself would be a good idea. Like everyone else said just make sure you have LOTS of padding like bubble wrap and stuff like that. I bet it could be quite expensive depending on how much makeup you have but I'm sure it would be totally worth it!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 29, 2009)

i would suggest trying to hold as much of ur makeup in your carry on bag as possible (stuff that'll break like eyeshadows, or stuff that are expensive that you wouldn't wanna lose or get stolen). the people who sort the baggage throw the bags around. bubble wrap everything and make sure all liquids are closed tightly. you can even put makeup between clothes (wrapped around bags of course) to save room. the clothes will act as cushion and will prevent breakage.


----------



## MK09 (Oct 29, 2009)

To L1LMAMAJ-I was thinking of taking a few items in my carry on but isn't there regulations now for how much you take in your carry on? Like i thought you were only allowed a certain amount,am i wrong? I was told don't take anymore then three cosmetic items,or they will make you throw it away and if you wont you cant board the plane.Is this wrong? I know it might be the dumbest questions in the world lol But i haven't flown anywhere in a very very long time.


To Mac_Lust -I'm surprised that nothing was damaged at all too! Your one lucky girl! And thanks for the tip,i hadn't thought of that.Ill be sure to zip-lock whatever i take with me.And pack it between my clothing for extra cushioning and protection,that's a great idea
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also thought a good idea would be to first wrap the cosmetics in a paper towel then put it in the zip-lock,good idea? Just in case anything does break,especially anything liquid.The paper towels would hopefully absorb anything that might seep out of the zip-lock in case of an accident.Because you know even the zip-locks sometimes leak lol I know i had a mini zip-lock in my handbag one time with lotion in it and other items.And my niece accidentally sat on my bag and she only weighed maybe 20 pounds.But ooh when i opened that bag, it had exploded everywhere,right out of the zip-lock.And my bag was a suede LUCKY BRAND bag i had just bought.Now its ruined 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And im sure she is much gentler then a baggage handler at the airport lol


To Jackie O-Your horror story is exactly the type of thing that im afraid of! It would be one thing if are makeup was just some cheapo store brands.And the blush only cost $5.00 But these things are so expensive.Like im sure your broken blushes cost quite a bit of money,right? And even though there still usable,there quite the mess and a hassle to use now.I know i have a few shadows and blushes that i accidentally broke myself.But i keep them because i cant bare to throw away a $20.00 eyeshadow or a $35.00 and up blush lol But i keep them for my personal kit.I wouldn't want to bring a bunch of smashed up blushes or shadows to a professional job lol Also i do agree that most times people at the airport just take no care with luggage at all.I know it will be super expensive but i think im going to have to mail it to myself.Ill definitely try to take a few items with me in my luggage but the rest ill ship.And ill be bubble wrapping them like as if there was a billion dollars worth of precious jewels in there lmao



To MaskedBeauty-I think its the best idea too.It will be expensive but i think the price of the makeup in the package by far out weighs the shipping cost.Its literally thousands of dollars worth of cosmetics/brushes/cleaners everything beauty related really.And oh man will i be bubble wrapping it all ha ha.And i think there's insurance you can get as well when you ship stuff.Also i think just to be on the safe side,ill pack them in a few separate boxes instead of just one huge package.This way if in a worse case scenario one box gets lost,i wont lose the whole lot.And also in worst case scenario if the box gets damaged in shipping by a careless person or another reason.All my items wont be in that one single box.Who thought makeup could be so stressful? lol


Thank you all so much for your replies!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Oct 29, 2009)

no they have a carry on restriction but they don't have a limit on cosmetic items, as long as if they're liquid, they're in a quart sized zip loc bag but other than that, they let me bring as much makeup on as i can carry in my carry ons.


----------



## MK09 (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_no they have a carry on restriction but they don't have a limit on cosmetic items, as long as if they're liquid, they're in a quart sized zip loc bag but other than that, they let me bring as much makeup on as i can carry in my carry ons._

 

Ok so as long as there not liquid then there isnt a limit,got it.Thanks for helping me clear that up.


----------



## Jackie O (Oct 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MK09* 

 
_And ill be bubble wrapping them like as if there was a billion dollars worth of precious jewels in there lmao_

 
GIRRRL who are you tellin, my makeup is like precious jewels! lol! And yes I have ruined a few blushes, and sometimes it is unprofessional! *sigh* I'm also considering starting pro palettes, I think it's way safer than having individual blushes rolling around in my luggage...


----------



## MK09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jackie O* 

 
_GIRRRL who are you tellin, my makeup is like precious jewels! lol! And yes I have ruined a few blushes, and sometimes it is unprofessional! *sigh* I'm also considering starting pro palettes, I think it's way safer than having individual blushes rolling around in my luggage..._

 

lol true they are like precious jewels.And i was just thinking i really want to start moving everything into palettes.Its funny you mentioned that lol Your so right too its so much safer then everything clunking around banging into each other in our luggage lol


----------



## nichollecaren (Oct 30, 2009)

I took my makeup for a long drive once LOL heres what I did:

all the powdered products, msfs, mineral blushes: I put a layer of bubble wrap under the lid  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then i wrapped each with a paper towel and packed them in a box lined with the same sponge mac sends their stuff in (i saved all the sponge)

the eyeshadows: I put a round cotton pad between lid and shadow

the flat blushes : same round cotton pads between blush and lid

wrapped each one in tissue, and stuffed then boxes with sponge sheets

it was a 4 hour drive...fairly bumpy-and they all made it! Hth


----------



## MK09 (Oct 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nichollecaren* 

 
_I took my makeup for a long drive once LOL heres what I did:

all the powdered products, msfs, mineral blushes: I put a layer of bubble wrap under the lid 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then i wrapped each with a paper towel and packed them in a box lined with the same sponge mac sends their stuff in (i saved all the sponge)

the eyeshadows: I put a round cotton pad between lid and shadow

the flat blushes : same round cotton pads between blush and lid

wrapped each one in tissue, and stuffed then boxes with sponge sheets

it was a 4 hour drive...fairly bumpy-and they all made it! Hth_

 

Wow! You really did protect yours like precious jewels lol I too save the black spongy stuff Mac ships with the makeup.I use them when i wash my brushes.I'll lay a bunch of the black spongy squares down then i'll lay my wet brushes on them.I figure that since its an open spongy thing,air will be able to circulate all around the brushes so they will dry faster,perhaps that's silly but that's what i do ha ha

But you have great ideas,thank you for sharing.I'll be sure to keep all this in mind while packing


----------



## nichollecaren (Oct 31, 2009)

I was not interested in any breakage at all, theres no MAC store here, so just consider that most of what I have, I paid double retail price after shipping through a third party ...precious!!


----------

